# كيف يتم قياس شحن البطاريه



## الحمادوى (11 أبريل 2013)

لدى بطارية سيارة 55 امبير

كيف يتم قياس شحن البطاريه ؟؟؟
هل ممكن تقاس عن طريق الافوميتر؟؟


لدى دائرة تحويل ال12فولت ل220 فولت 


عايز اعرف لو هستخدم اضاءة 40 وات كيف يتم حساب الاستهلاك بالامبير ؟؟

وهل الامبير المستهلك بيكون واحد قبل دائرة التحويل وبعدها ؟؟

​


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (11 أبريل 2013)

*تفاس البطارية بالافوميتر عندما يصل جهد البطارية الى 12v قم بفصل الشاحن
*

_*على قدر معلوماتى 
قم بقياس التيار المسحوب من الخرج 
ثم اقسم تيار البطارية / تيار الخرج يعطيك ساعات التشغيل ويفضل الا تترك البطارية الزمن كامل لى لا تفرغ البطاية بالكامل
*_

_*هذه دائرة لفصل الشحن عندما يتم الشحن
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171751-10.html#post2359818
هذه الدائرة موجوده بالمنتدى استخدم البحث للفائدة من المنتدى
*_


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 أبريل 2013)

الحمادوى قال:


> لدى بطارية سيارة 55 امبير
> كيف يتم قياس شحن البطاريه ؟؟؟
> هل ممكن تقاس عن طريق الافوميتر؟؟​



البطارية الحامضية مثل بطارية السيارة يكون تمام الشحن عند 13.7 فولت و تعتبر فارغة عند 9 فولت


> لدى دائرة تحويل ال12فولت ل220 فولت
> 
> عايز اعرف لو هستخدم اضاءة 40 وات كيف يتم حساب الاستهلاك بالامبير ؟؟


طبعا الأفضل قياس تيار السحب من البطارية لكن لو عرفت كفاءة الدائرة يمكن بالحساب
فمثلا لو كفاءتها 80% يكون بعد التحويل القدرة المسحوبة 40 ÷ 0.8 = 50 وات
التيار المسحوب = 50 وات ÷ 12 فولت = 4.2 أمبير
البطارية 55 أمبير الصواب أن نقول 55 أمبير ساعة لذا فهى قادرة على اعطاء 5.5 أمبير لمدة 10 ساعات و كلما قل التيار زاد الزمن بنفس النسبة لكن لو زاد السحب عن 5.5 وهى 0.1 القيمة الاسمية 55 أمبير ساعة سيكون الزمن أقل من المتوقع لزيادة الفقد فى البطارية فمثلا عند 11 امبير سيكون أقل من 5 ساعات وهكذا​


> وهل الامبير المستهلك بيكون واحد قبل دائرة التحويل وبعدها ؟؟


طبعا لا حسب كفاءة الدائرة


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (12 أبريل 2013)

*ننتظر كثير من التوضيح عن هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل من الاخ الفاضل 
ماجد عباس
نحتاج الى شرح مفصل اكثر*​


----------



## الحمادوى (13 أبريل 2013)

الدائرة التى تم عملها هى دائرة مبسطة جدا
مع تغيير المقاومتين الى 100 اوم .... 7 وات
والمحول المستخدم 3 أمبير

وانا مش دارس الكترونيات انا منفذها من النت ومعرفش كفائتها





لى سؤال فى شحن البطارية

ما هو اعلى امبير تتحمله البطاريه بحيث لا يؤثر على عمرها الافتراضى ؟؟
مع العلم البطارية
55AH.(20HR)​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 أبريل 2013)

اعلى تيار ارجع لكتالوج البطارية ولكن الكثير يقول أيضا 1/10 من القيمة و لمدة 10-12 ساعة أى 5.5 أمبير


----------



## norman1 (12 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## aboulshamiz (27 يونيو 2015)

مشكورين ع التوضيح .. العلم نوووور


----------



## محمد مصطفلى سراج (19 يوليو 2015)

الله ينور


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

